# KDE4 fails to install from port



## BJwojnowski (Mar 16, 2013)

KDE4 will not install.

The error I receive is a CHECKSUM failure.  I do not know how to remedy this.

The error is presented to you in this link:  http://pastebin.com/TumrXLkT

Assistance is welcome.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2013)

The file it downloaded is probably corrupt. Delete it and try again.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 18, 2013)

*which file?*

That's the problem.  I do not know which file to delete and download again.


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 18, 2013)

Run `# make checksum-recursive`. It will verify all files and fetch them if they are corrupted.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2013)

This one:

```
=> zeitgeist-0.8.2.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/0.8/0.8.2/+download/zeitgeist-0.8.2.tar.gz
fetch: http://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/0.8/0.8.2/+download/zeitgeist-0.8.2.tar.gz: size unknown
fetch: http://launchpad.net/zeitgeist/0.8/0.8.2/+download/zeitgeist-0.8.2.tar.gz: size of remote file is not known
```


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 18, 2013)

*Successfully Installed*

The x11/kde4 installed successfully after two or three iterations of going to the specific director*y* that had the ports for which CHECKSUMwas not ok, running `# make distclean` and `# make checksum-recursive` in their respective directories and running `# make install clean`for the troublesome files independently.  There were only two or three.  After that I ran `# make install clean` for x11/kde4.  It presented no further problems.


----------

